# All day comfort LOOK



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

Greetings
This is my first post in this subforum. I got my 555 last June after looking at many bikes, some much more expensive. I don't think I could have done much better. After a couple of solo centuries on the 555, I wondered which LOOKS are considered the "long distance, all day long" models, maybe even for some double centuries.

So how 'bout it, guys, which vintage models do I need to hunt down?
Thanks!
Don


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

What wheels and tires are you running? I have an older Look that I can never tire of. Also, how could you have done better? Is it a fit issue? What is your problem?



PhotonDon said:


> Greetings
> This is my first post in this subforum. I got my 555 last June after looking at many bikes, some much more expensive. I don't think I could have done much better. After a couple of solo centuries on the 555, I wondered which LOOKS are considered the "long distance, all day long" models, maybe even for some double centuries.
> 
> So how 'bout it, guys, which vintage models do I need to hunt down?
> ...


----------



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

Actually, no problem at all. I was surprised at how comfortable it really was, and wondered if there was an even MORE comfortable LOOK that what I have.
My wheels are Shmano WH-7800 wheelset with Vittoria Rubino Pro slicks (great comfy tires).

Other bikes I tried were Cdale Synapse (nice), Cdale Six13 (nicer) , Colnago C50 (comfy crazynice, could afford it but could not justify it), Kuota (nice but not as lively as the LOOK Seven months later I would make the same decision.

I just remembered a DA hubset laying around that could be built up that would be a bit cushier than the 7800 wheelset.

At the end of a long day, my Litespeed Classic is the more comfortable, but again, not near as much fun as the Frenchie.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry- I read it as you could have done better-- which was baffling. I really like the Pro Slicks as an everyday tire myself-- much better than Michelins, IMHO.

If you want to go vintage-- grab an "old" 81 series Look. They were their top of the line model before they renumbered everything. I have had mine for maybe four of five years -- and have no desire to upgrade to some jumbo tubed monstrosity.


----------



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, Filtersweep
I'll be on the lookout for a vintage 81 series
Yeah, I could have been clearer, but I DO love my 555. I didnt touch my Litespeed for 7 months after my LOOK purchase.
For me, the 555 was a good choice. For my 200 pounds, it's not stupid light, but plenty stiff at the BB, It feels as though it just wants to "go", if that makes any sense at all.
Anyway, as for my original post, I would like another, older model, one that is a long distance rider.
Enjoy your 81!
Don


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Photondon,

Filtersweep pretty much handled this one (thanks  ), and is correct about the 81 series being a more comfortable "long-ride" frame. Some models to look for are the 481 and the 381. The geometries of these frames are very traditional and a little less aggressive than your 555, making them an excellent choice for centuries and *gulp* double centuries.

*[email protected]*


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

481sl


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I can validate the 381i as well. That was my pride and joy before she decided to go and die on me. Her successor was a 555 and it is just fine. Ive ridden rides around 140miles and it did just fine. Its light, and yes the compact-esque frame of the 555 is a little stiffer, but overall a fine ride. The geometries between the 555 and your litespeed are likely different, longer traditional TT and more slack ST are the likely reasons you are feeling the difference. 555 has been good for my power, though...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have just bought a brand new KG231 to build up over winter so no ride reports yet but while researching I found that the frames of the era, i.e. 221, 231, 281, 381- the ones with carbon tubes and alu logs are supposed to be comfy and responsive so may not be a bad idea to have a ride on one. 451 is also know as a century frame and if u look hard enough you might even find a new one. Since none of these frames are old enough to be a classic or the latest "must have carbon", prices are very reasonable.


----------



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks to one and all for your great suggestions. I guess the hunt is on.

My fondness for my 555 is a bit bizarre because I specifically was NOT looking at CF originally. I actually had gone thru the fitting process with a custom steel builder.

I'll get that custom steel someday, but right now I'm really enjoying my zippy LOOK.

See you on the road

Don


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There are a few desirable look steel frames out there too such as the KG243 which is supposed to be a sweet ride too.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

381 and 481 were designed as stage racers, therefore all-day'rs
still some around, www.labicicletta.com has some on blow out, email them


----------

